
SO: really good answer to golang pointer question - andrewfromx
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/25290956/go-update-slice-iterating-error-does-not-support-indexing
======
andrewfromx
``` m := make([]Members, 5) pm := &m

m[:2] // good pm[:2] // bad (*pm)[:2] // good ```

makes a lot of sense! I never knew how to do (star pm) before.

~~~
Matthias247
It's the same as in C.

~~~
andrewfromx
hehe i also don't know C.

